# Filson Pro Guide Strap Vest $100



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

for sale, I bought this vest a couple years ago and it's an awesome high quality vest. Unfortunately it's just to big for me. It's a size regular but the waist belt only goes down to about 30" and I am a 28". It's broken in but super clean with no rips, tears, wear or blood stains. With some fresh wax it would probably look new. It's super tough and the pockets have been "polished" from pushing through brush. It also comes with a new tin of wax.

I live near Lehi but can meet anywhere from American fork to Kaysville.

Text or PM questions. 801 367 0360













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Price reduced to $85


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

